# Friday Pics



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Painting my mother painted in '87 

The stamp she painted it off of

The Federal stamp for this year 

Twins having a ball on the old tire swing

Scrubs power napping at the creek


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My backyard camo job on my home built AK. The bolt is gonna get the same treatment.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

My lazy dogg


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Wife's new ride.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Random pics of the Walk for Diabetes at the Dome last Satry!


----------



## dukhunter3691 (Dec 22, 2007)

Gonna miss opening weekend this week as the wife and I are in Washington DC... Ya'll have a fun and safe weekend!

1. At the capital, which we tour today!
2. The original Wright Brother's Plane (i.e. the original) at the Smithsonian
3. FENIX 1 module used to try and rescue the Chilean miners
4. Farah Fawcett's famous red swimsuit.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Hmm just messin around with the game cam in East Tex


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Building deer camp furniture

Paige with a flounder

Dad hooked up on a bull red

Dads bull

My Bull

Big Ugly


28 3/4 Red. If your gonna use a tag. The smaller the better eating.

First Bow kill on the new lease.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

The daughters first Halloween/fall pictures.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Making pan sausage from the hog.


My lab Sadie getting down on a smoke hind quarter bone.

10lb Brisket

Sliced 10lb brisket. Gonna eat good at the lease tomorrow

Kids in their Halloween costumes


----------



## tx1911 (Sep 1, 2009)

This was last weekend when I told her it was almost hunting season. Not that she understood, but she will!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

*Little Crankshaft*

16" Journals


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Aggie Blue and friends

Part of a 3 safe Colt collection.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Sunrise or Sunset ? Early Lunch*

Sunrise over the Galvez open Bay

First Mate Klever standing by

Trout Supreme ( from 2cool )

Lemon n thyme Wild Rice

Some Cheek en


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

The Pennybacker bridge on Austin's 360 loop.

My youngest daughter that lives & works in Austin

My great-great Grandfather's grave at the family homestead just north of Nixon where he settled in the Republic of Texas in 1843. 
:texasflag


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Sunset in El Maton

big boar from yesterday


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Air show at Randolph AFB had them practicing right over our house
Grandson in his Optimus Prime costume at preschool
Matthew at the Vineyard
Buffleheads mounted 
Went to a wedding on Halloween - masquerade masks for the reception
Matt climbing the rock wall at the Witte Museum


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

In Florida with my 23 year old son, he is playing in the 35th National PGA Assistants Championship at the Wanamaker Course in Port Saint Lucie

We Fished Monday the Indian River Lagoon, the guide had never used pink skitterwalks or Corky's ....... We wore em out


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Thursday morning




































Then our Friday morning wakeup call at 4:30AM. 


















Some tools of our trade









Made for a long shift. Sitting at Garner now for my part time job, then back at it Saturday morning at 7AM for a 25 hour shift. Yes, the fall back hits us on shift this year. lol


----------



## River Fisher (Aug 22, 2006)

My two favorite fishing buddies.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

*I sure do love my girls!*

Mommy sends pictures to my phone of the girls some mornings, to remind me why I wake up early & work hard. Here's a few.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

"...Trouble's comin' without control 
No one's stayin' that's got a hope 
Hurricane at the very least 
In the words of the gypsy queen 

Sign of the gypsy queen 
Pack your things and leave 
Word of a woman who knows 
Take all your gold and you go... "
April Wine


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Great pictures this week, I think Bocephus is going to get some PM's about his daughter from some of the weirdo's on this board.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

fwoodwader said:


> Great pictures this week, I think Bocephus is going to get some PM's about his daughter from some of the weirdo's on this board.


So what you are really saying is that you sent yours already? lol


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

I thought about it but not sure what the wife would think about me having "another " girlfriend


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

fwoodwader said:


> Great pictures this week, I think Bocephus is going to get some PM's about his daughter from some of the weirdo's on this board.


I'm gonna wait until he start's a thread looking for a boyfriend for his daughter first.


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

*My Kiddo's and New Truck*

1. Jessie and Buzz
2. Jessie
3. Green Monster
4. From the dealer
5. To the garage


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I'm little knot heads!!! 

the deer blind!
the dinner tomorrow aftternooon!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

This kid was eyeing Rachel and I in the Kroger by the house...so we started messing with him...his mamma got Rachels phone and took this pic of them! 

Windows Vista


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> Scrubs power napping at the creek


That must be electrician vernacular for workin' hard


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

*Bella wants to catch the porpoise..................*

chasing.............


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

*pics from this week*

earlier this week


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Few from a ride at Down South this past weekend. Gets kinda wild at night


----------



## B_Bop77 (Dec 3, 2008)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> chasing.............


 FYI there are no porpoises native to Texas.
http://www.nsrl.ttu.edu/tmot1/ordcetac.htm
cool pic wonder what my mutts would do.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

B_Bop77 said:


> FYI there are no porpoises native to Texas.
> http://www.nsrl.ttu.edu/tmot1/ordcetac.htm
> cool pic wonder what my mutts would do.


A lot of people in Texas call them porpoise, including me. I will continue to call them porpoise, even though TECHNICALLY they are dolphins. Nit picking.


----------



## B_Bop77 (Dec 3, 2008)

It gets confusing offshore sight fishing when referring to them as dolphins. Lots of folks refer to sunfish as perch also....I just like to keep people informed.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

B_Bop77 said:


> *It gets confusing offshore sight fishing when referring to them as dolphins.* Lots of folks refer to sunfish as perch also....I just like to keep people informed.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

A few bucks taken in our back yard. Apparently a rut is on.

A Harris Hawk on my trip to Carrizo Springs.

Last week ends air show at Randolph.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

sun set over san luis pass


----------



## brotherDave (Dec 17, 2004)

I sure wish the Blue Angels would come back to Wings over Houston!


----------



## tx1911 (Sep 1, 2009)

brotherDave said:


> I sure wish the Blue Angels would come back to Wings over Houston!


I actually looked at their schedule yesterday. They'll be here next year.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

B_Bop77 said:


> FYI there are no porpoises native to Texas.
> http://www.nsrl.ttu.edu/tmot1/ordcetac.htm
> cool pic wonder what my mutts would do.





B_Bop77 said:


> It gets confusing offshore sight fishing when referring to them as dolphins. Lots of folks refer to sunfish as perch also....I just like to keep people informed.


And some people are too anal retentive....just to keep you informed.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

My Remi the pooh at 4 months nov 1st


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Finished product for those going in the am.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Good times


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Operation Christmas Child Shoebox wrapping party tomorrow! My wife set everything up tonight.

Link to the thread:
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=376021


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

BillLovesFishin said:


> 1. Jessie and Buzz
> 2. Jessie
> 3. Green Monster
> 4. From the dealer
> 5. To the garage


nice grocery gitter! do you have any close ups of the rod rack. looks good from what i can see.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Successful day! Hunted with Taylormade Saltwater adventures. 8 hunters and 8 limits!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

couple pictures from the weekend, thought of monts doggie joey when i snapped the first one today


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

my dog at the park
fat cheerleaders from the army vs airforce game
the male cheerleaders bench pressing our fat army cheerleaders lol
my dog again
some deer down the street from my casa


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Man thats a giant mule deer.....


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

He is old. And slow lol i havent seen much white tail here in colorado. Lots of elk,mule,pronghorn and some moose way up north. They arent scared of anything either


----------

